# First Fatty w/pics



## SmokinGumby (May 9, 2020)

Wrap: Lean ground turkey and some leftover pulled pork from a smoke a few weeks ago.
Filling: Cream cheese, sharp cheddar, onions and pepper blend, with candied jalapenos (all from last year's garden).


----------



## Blues1 (May 9, 2020)

First one? Great job!


----------



## Sowsage (May 9, 2020)

Dang man! Awesome job! Are you hooked on the fatties now?


----------



## SmokinGumby (May 9, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Dang man! Awesome job! Are you hooked on the fatties now?


Definitely, though it was a lot more work than just rubbin a butt and throwing it in the smoker haha.
Full approval from the wife, after getting a few sideways glances in the process lol


----------



## Sowsage (May 9, 2020)

SmokinGumby said:


> Definitely, though it was a lot more work than just rubbin a butt and throwing it in the smoker haha.
> Full approval from the wife, after getting a few sideways glances in the process lol


Lol. Yea they take a little work. But sooo many ways to do them and they are really good!


----------



## Smkryng (May 9, 2020)

Very nice! I love a good fatty and that one look fantastic!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 10, 2020)

Excellent looking fatty, and welcome to the fatty-zone.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinGumby (May 10, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Excellent looking fatty, and welcome to the fatty-zone.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Couldn't have done it without your tutorial, thank you!


----------

